# Crazy good upland day....



## toasty (May 15, 2008)

Some days, it is a battle to even fire a shot while hunting wild roosters, quail, and chukars. This was *not* one of those days. A fresh dumping of snow made finding tracks easy and the birds held very well instead of trying to run in the snow. Had 2 roosters down within 30 minutes in a spot that I hunted for 5 hours on the opener on only had 1 shot of a rooster. One of which was a stud rooster with 23" tail feathers. I followed that up with jumping the biggest covey of quail I have ever seen and 15 minutes later had 5 quail in the bag. Fast forward 2 hours and I happened on a covey of Chukar. This took a couple hours and a couple of near death experiences, but was able to find my last of 5 chukars shot. With 3 hours left in the day, I was able to jump a couple ponds and put down a limit of ducks. We are doing a traeger taste test tonight to see which of the upland game species tastes the best. I am also throwing in the tom I took a couple days before. This was by far my best day upland hunting and it is not even close, in fact this 1 day beats my season totals some years.


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

Crazy good day for real! Congrats on all the success! I’m interested to hear the results of the taste test!


----------



## Buckfinder (May 23, 2009)

Nice job!! That is a day you will never forget.


----------



## Airborne (May 29, 2009)

Hell of a day!


----------



## birdman (Nov 21, 2007)

Buy a lottery ticket now! That's one helluva day.

Sent from my LM-G710 using Tapatalk


----------



## AF CYN (Mar 19, 2009)

I was honestly daydreaming about pulling off this exact day. Except for my fantasy took place in Idaho. I honestly didn't even imagine this is possible in Utah. Well done!


----------



## richard rouleau (Apr 12, 2008)

awesome job


----------



## MWScott72 (May 23, 2011)

Sure is nice to have one of "those" days every now and then. Makes up for running your head into the brick wall the rest of the time! Good job - those will be tasty...I bet the quail win out.


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

Very nice!!~


----------



## prumpf (Apr 8, 2016)

Definitely a day to remember!


----------



## hawglips (Aug 23, 2013)

That's insane!! Way to go Mike!


----------



## toasty (May 15, 2008)

Well, here are the results of the taste test for the family. All the meat was prepared the same. Salt and pepper and a light basting of mtn dew mixed with soy sauce to keep the meat moist a couple times while cooking. Cooked on a traeger on 375. Feedback from 6 family members ranging in age from 9 to late 40s. All 6 ranked the quail # 1. 3 ranked chukar #2 and 3 ranked the pheasant #2. I didn't cook the turkey as I had a ton of meat already. I finished off the pheasant my warming it up in the microwave yesterday and I think it was even better than the original day I cooked it if that can be possible. Everyone agreed, all three were much better than duck and goose.


----------



## turkinator (May 25, 2008)

Awsome!! Thanks for letting us know it's possible.


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

Way cool! It is rare to get a day with that much diverse action. 

As for the day after taste stuff, I find that smoked birds and fish definitely taste better the day after or more as that gives it time for the smoke flavor to fully develop.


----------



## tigerpincer (Dec 5, 2009)

Fantastic day for sure man. Congratulations. It's never easy to kill a stack of quail in a day let alone adding a pile of Chucks and a pair of Roos to the mix.


----------



## AF CYN (Mar 19, 2009)

Hey Toasty, 

Inspired by your greatness, I decided to replicate your feat this past Saturday. I drove 70 miles to a secret spot where I suspected I could get quail, pheasants and chukars all in close proximation. I'm even more impressed with your accomplishment now. I hunted for 5 hours and got one quail (missed a few other quail and one rooster). I didn't even get a chance to shift habitat for chukar. Congrats, again. My dream day!


----------



## toasty (May 15, 2008)

AF CYN said:


> Hey Toasty,
> 
> Inspired by your greatness, I decided to replicate your feat this past Saturday. I drove 70 miles to a secret spot where I suspected I could get quail, pheasants and chukars all in close proximation. I'm even more impressed with your accomplishment now. I hunted for 5 hours and got one quail (missed a few other quail and one rooster). I didn't even get a chance to shift habitat for chukar. Congrats, again. My dream day!


Well, now that I a figure I am an awesome hunter, I went out today to get a limits of ducks. 1 shell fired, 1 duck down that I lost... The more I think about that day, the more I know it will never, ever be that good again. I am taking my 12 year old tomorrow and we are going to try to get him his first rooster and quail. I hope we have just a bit of the action I had last week.


----------

